# Suisin sharpening fun @ JKI



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

I just sharpened this kensaki yanagiba and refinished the bevel last night... thought you guys might enjoy some pictures.

(no fingerstones were used in this process  )

Facebook Gallery


----------



## G-rat (Nov 9, 2011)

Man that is beautiful! Great work Jon! Just read that no fingerstones were used as well!! Magical sharpening skills!!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

haha... i just had to say it. Not to say finger stones cant be convenient, but i just wanted to show its possible to do stuff like this without them.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Peco (Nov 9, 2011)

Respect!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Peco said:


> Respect!


+1. That's a crazy nice bevel. Musta taken you many years of practice to get there.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 9, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Musta taken you many years of practice to get there.


No way, that's all Edge Pro.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

haha... you do that on an edgepro and we'll talk


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

also, that is a hamaguri edge just in case anyone is wondering


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 9, 2011)

i bet you really took that to Sur La Table to be sharpened on their professional chef's choice machine.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

you found out my secret... i actually work at sur la table  If you've ever been to "japanese knife imports" you would know that


----------



## heirkb (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, that's a really nice polish you made, Jon. What stones did you use? Not that naturals of the same name will be the same...I'm just curious.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

i'd rather not say... its a trick i picked up along the way in my training


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 10, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i'd rather not say... its a trick i picked up along the way in my training


 
cinder block and cardboard?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 10, 2011)

actually, i prefer sidewalk to cinderblock and toilet paper on a hard flat surface to cardboard


----------



## WillC (Nov 10, 2011)

That is one pretty Knife, you must have some special jewelers spectacles to get that kind of finish


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> No way, that's all Edge Pro.



So that's his secret.


----------



## tweyland (Nov 10, 2011)

I've seen Jon perform this process, and it does seem sorta like a magic trick.


----------



## zitangy (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, he did give away some clues..

a) Hamaguri edge. unless you rock it and that even it will be hard to get it so uniform...

b) and reading on Dr. Naka's 5 part Kitaeji maintenance, it should NOT be a stone that gives mirror or semi mirror shine as that will destroy all contrast.

c) Getting it so uniform without the finger job can be quite challenging.

d) Could be the swarf from one of the Jons Synthetic stones then.. Not the mirror polish grit....; maybe a mix

Just pondering... Excellent finish and skill

rgds


----------

